# beginner bow



## ACguy (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been looking at bows online and there seems to be a lot to pick from . Is the Oneida's so much better then the AMS fish hawk and PSE Cuda that it's worth buying a used one ? Is their any bows I should stay away from ? I have seen PSE Nova , PSE Cuda , PSE discovery , AMS fish hawk and Oneida Screaming eagle (used) for around the same price $350ish ready to go. Are they all strong enough for gator season too?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 24, 2011)

the oneida osprey is awesome , but i just cant see spending that kind of cash . the eagle bows were too darn heavy to hold for long. we have the cudas and have been very pleased with them if you have a shorter draw.  i got the ams fire eagle last year and like it as well. all stainless and smooth and fast. the handle leaves a little to be desired though and i plan on modifying it just for comfort.  truthfully the my favorite that i can't seem to part with is a PSE spyder v4.  i love that little bow !!!    

yes they will all do the job on a gator.  sharp tips are a must for the big lizards !!!


----------



## JpEater (Dec 24, 2011)

A small bowfishing bow is not going to be strong enough to ensure you get adequete penetration on a big gator. You should use a 60-70 lb bow if you can. Not mandatory, but it would be better. 

The Oneida Osprey is worth every penny if you shoot much. It shoot like no other bow. Its designed for bowfishermen and can take a thousand shots a night every night of the week all season long. Very little to go wrong and can easily be user serviced on the front deck of the boat at any time. I shoot one. If I had the money I would have a half a dozen of them in the boat for all of my guests to shoot. You wouldn't regret that investement. 

If your just getting started, you could save some money and go with a Mission Menace. Mission is owned by matthews and the menace has a lifetime warranty. The bow has roughly a 20-50lb draw weight, and a 17'' to 31'' draw. The draw can be adjusted with nothing more than an allen wrench in a matter of three minutes or less. The Browning Micro Midas is another great bow. I have a Menace and a Micro Midas as well in my boat at all times for backup and guests to shoot.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 25, 2011)

I shoot a Oneida screaming eagle it's heavy but I can't part with it I also have a older browning baricuda  it was out before pse started making the baricuda .  I have a micro midace for the wife and a few old bare bows all the bows perform well . But the cuda and the Oneida in my book is the best as far as quick shooting . I have killed a lot of big fish half draw


----------



## ACguy (Dec 25, 2011)

bullardsls1 said:


> I shoot a Oneida screaming eagle it's heavy but I can't part with it I also have a older browning baricuda  it was out before pse started making the baricuda .  I have a micro midace for the wife and a few old bare bows all the bows perform well . But the cuda and the Oneida in my book is the best as far as quick shooting . I have killed a lot of big fish half draw



Is the Oneida screaming eagle loud? I have read that are great bows but are heavy and loud.

Seems like everyone has a different preferred youth bow to use for bow fishing.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 25, 2011)

it is loud with a hunting arrow but not bad with a fiberglass shaft. it doesn't matter to a fish anyway


----------



## castandblast (Dec 25, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Is the Oneida screaming eagle loud? I have read that are great bows but are heavy and loud.
> 
> Seems like everyone has a different preferred youth bow to use for bow fishing.



Why do you care if the bow is loud for bowfishing? the fish can't hear it and jump the string like deer. On my boat, you have to face the person you are talking to just hear what they are saying once the fan and genny is running. 

i just shot bullard's eagle and a osprey recently. I will be buying an osprey as soon as my bank acount recovers from christmas. The eagle was heavy but a good shooter. I personally don't like the cuda. shot one a couple of times and it just wasnt' a bow that I would go out and buy. However, There are hundreds of people across the country that LOVE them.  Its just a personal preference on which bow you like.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 25, 2011)

J.P or anyone shot one of the new Area 5150 Angler bows yet? how do they compair with the osprey?


----------



## JpEater (Dec 26, 2011)

castandblast said:


> J.P or anyone shot one of the new Area 5150 Angler bows yet? how do they compair with the osprey?



You won't catch me shooting one of those copy cats.....


----------

